# אסרו



## Isidore Demsky

What does אסרו mean in the following sentence?

*אסרו חג* הוא יום החול שאחרי כל אחד


----------



## shalom00

אסרו חג is an expression.
It refers to the day after the last day of one of the three festivals (Passover, Shavuot, Sukkot).


----------



## Isidore Demsky

shalom00 said:


> אסרו חג is an expression.
> It refers to the day after the last day of one of the three festivals (Passover, Shavuot, Sukkot).


Google translates the expression as follows:

A banned holiday.

Is that an acceptable translation?

And does אסרו (in that context) mean "banned"?

The full context is as follows:

*אסרו חג* הוא יום החול שאחרי כל אחד משלושת הרגלים, פסח שבועות וסוכות. יש הנוהגים להרבות באסרו חג באכילה ושתייה וממשיכים בהם מעט משמחת החג היוצא

*A banned holiday* is the weekday after each of the three habits , Pesach Shavuot and Succot . There are many practices of banning a holiday in eating and drinking and they carry little of the outgoing holiday joy.


----------



## shalom00

The translation is incorrect.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

How would you translates it?


----------



## shalom00

As I said, it is an expression, meaning the day after the last day of Passover/Shavuot/Sukkot.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

shalom00 said:


> As I said, it is an expression, meaning the day after the last day of Passover/Shavuot/Sukkot.


And as part of that expression, what does the word 'אסרו" mean?

And how would you translate it into English?


----------



## shalom00

You can find an explanation of the expression at Isru chag - Wikipedia, where אסרו  is the Hebrew word for "Bind", mentioned there.

One does not translate it into English when used with this meaning. One writes "isru chag" or "isru hag" and adds a paranthetical explanation of its meaning the first time you use it.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Thank you.

So what would "_אסרו" mean_ in this context?

"לוסי הרגישה יותר טוב כשהרופאים _אסרו_ ביקורים"

And could it be translated as follows?

"Lucy got better when the doctors banned all visitors."

Would _אסרו mean "banned" here in this context?

Btw, that example came from this page._


----------



## Egmont

Isidore Demsky said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So what would "_אסרו" mean_ in this context?
> 
> "לוסי הרגישה יותר טוב כשהרופאים _אסרו_ ביקורים"
> 
> And could it be translated as follows?
> 
> "Lucy got better when the doctors banned all visitors."
> 
> Would _אסרו mean "banned" here in this context?_



Yes, though "felt better" is a more accurate translation than "got better," which implies complete recovery, and a literal translation would have the doctors forbidding visits, not visitors. (For all practical purposes they amount to the same thing, but the words are different in both Hebrew and English.)


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Egmont said:


> Yes, though "felt better" is a more accurate translation than "got better," which implies complete recovery, and a literal translation would have the doctors forbidding visits, not visitors. (For all practical purposes they amount to the same thing, but the words are different in both Hebrew and English.)


Thank you.


----------



## amikama

Isidore Demsky said:


> אסרו חג





Isidore Demsky said:


> "לוסי הרגישה יותר טוב כשהרופאים _אסרו_ ביקורים"


It's the same verb, but different meanings and different tenses.
The first one means "to bind" and it's in the imperative mood.
The second one means "to forbid" and it's in the past tense.



Isidore Demsky said:


> Btw, that example came from this page.


Warning: this site contains many wrong translations. Don't trust it.


----------



## Techref

Isidore Demsky said:


> Thank you.
> 
> _Btw, that example came from this page._



I concur, yeah, this site is not that inaccurate.
but giving the benefit of the doubt, it does help once in a while. 
kindda oxymoron


----------

